# Trying to figure out this cool sound



## Daniel Petras (Sep 26, 2017)

Does anyone know how the sound at 1:02 is made? I was trying some FM movement with a sine wave on saw wave, but the sound wasn't really the same thing.

Also at 0:55 is a really cool attack on what sounds like the same sound.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 26, 2017)

Sounds like one or more oscillators (square wave maybe) going through a comb filter with feedback, and a pitch envelope or pitch bend bringing the sound up an octave near the end of its life. Not too hard to do with a synth like Absynth, for eg. But I could be wrong.


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Sep 27, 2017)

Sounds like you need smething like Serum  (around the 1:38 mark)
With a bit of tweaking you could get the sound you are trying to acheive


----------



## DS_Joost (Sep 28, 2017)

Google additive synthesis. These synths are very good at these types of sound (wavetable as well, by the way). Loom by AIR does this for breakfast. Very cool!


----------

